# What city are you terrified to visit?



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

I am curious and this goes for the especially brave. Is there any city that you would refuse to go to in fear of your own safety even if it was fully paid for?


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

Pyongyang, I guess.


----------



## monkeyronin (May 18, 2006)

I can't see this thread ending well. 




dubart said:


> Pyongyang, I guess.


If you manage to get in legally, then there really shouldn't be much to be afraid of, so long as you don't criticize anything.


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

^^ I always criticize.  J/K


----------



## El Mariachi (Nov 1, 2007)

Toronto. :lol:


----------



## CanadianSkyScraper (Sep 5, 2008)

^^:lol: Baghdad or Kabul I guess


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

Detroid, that city is evil on earth. :lol:


----------



## Mavey (Aug 24, 2007)

All cities in Afghanistan and Iraq.


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

I want to visit all cities of earth !


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

I was terrified to visit Kingston, Jamaica but I ended up visiting it in August 2008 and had a great time. 

The two cities I'm terrified of visiting that I plan to visit are Caracas, Venezuela and Port-au-Prince, Haiti. I really want to see what those cities are like and American Airlines flies to both of them. 

I want to visit Riyadh, Saudi Arabia but I think I'll fair better there for some reason than in Caracas and Port-au-Prince. 

Some cities that I think are just too damn risky to visit are the cities in Afghanistan, Iraq and Somalia. I wouldn't visit those cities unless I were provided with a tank and some serious protection.


----------



## jarbury (Aug 20, 2007)

Yeah I think anywhere in Iraq, Afghanistan or Somalia would be too terrifying to actually consider visiting, even if someone paid. Most other cities have their good and bad bits....


----------



## Yrmom247 (Jan 16, 2008)

Too many to name.


----------



## Republica (Jun 30, 2005)

I just saw a Louis Theroux special on philadephia... NBot sure i'd like to go there.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

I thought someone would have closed this by now but my choice would be Mogadishu. It terrifies me what is going there and those pirates scare the crap put of me. What would happen if they hijacked a cruise ship? It seems like people could get away with anything in Somalia.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gMmtKJ3e7F4

Sadly, I am so curious to go to Somalia. Tourism could be Somalia's biggest economy.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

"I want to visit all cities of earth !"

I would too if there were no guns or religious laws.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

"I just saw a Louis Theroux special on philadephia... Not sure i'd like to go there."

You would not last a day.

Just found this on a British blog...
"just watched it .philadelphia is a **** hole its like somalia or something third world country how can americans claim that they live in the best country it clearly sucks balls"

How ironic that I mentioned Somalia.

http://www.ultimate-guitar.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1011481


----------



## drunkenmunkey888 (Aug 13, 2005)

Baltimore, Detroit, or New Orleans

Baltimore is scary as shit. It looks haunted at night.


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

philadweller said:


> I am curious and this goes for the especially brave. Is there any city that you would refuse to go to in fear of your own safety even if it was fully paid for?


Certain war torn areas of North Africa, crime ridden South African cities such as Johannesburg, Some South and Central American Cities where kidnaps occurr and the back street of places such as Rio. Finally I would be very careful about what I did and where I went in Moscow, which has a substantial murder rate, drugs trade and vying organised crime groups, as well as problems with right wing skin head groups.

I would also be cautious should the Foreign Office issues a specific warning.

As for Louis Theroux's 'Law and Disorder - Philadelphia', you can watch the whole thing here on BBC i-player.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00fy4cz/Louis_Theroux_Law_and_Disorder_in_Philadelphia/

Next week the second and final part come from Johannesburg, which makes North Philly look relatively safe by comparison.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

"Baltimore, Detroit, or New Orleans
Baltimore is scary as shit. It looks haunted at night."

Tourism boards need to be aware of these impressions. Detroit is not scary, it is desolate.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

I lived in Philadelphia for 12 years and never really had the need to go to North Philadelphia. It is like another borough of the city and not one to judge the whole city by.


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

Gaza City, on the Gaza Strip.


----------



## 6-6-6 (Jan 14, 2008)

moscow doesnt scare me at all:lol: 
european cities lack of that i guess.


----------



## zaphod (Dec 8, 2005)

Any of the Mexican border towns. I can't believe these were places I went to as a kid on road trips across the Southwest, and now they are so dangerous

I want to see South Africa eventually. I know it's dangerous but I figure it's unlikely anything would happen to me.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

Baghdad, Kabul, Gaza, Lagos, Abuja, Teheran, Ryadh, Karthoum, Dhaka, Rio, Sao Paulo


----------



## mongozx (Sep 30, 2005)

That would be Tijuana, just a 10 minute trolley ride south from where I live. Tijuana should be avoided at night especially the eastern fringes.

Since late September there have been a total of 334 (!) murders as a results of 2 drug cartels trying to take over.

Some were killed in drive bys. Many were decapitated and left in vacant lots. Some had signs tied around their ankles saying: "This is what happens when you are associated the Felixes!"

And some were dumped in vats filled with acid. Pretty crazy.

Another city I was afraid to visit was Manila but that was over 10 years ago. Hopefully it's gotten better since I'm coming back next yr.


----------



## 6-6-6 (Jan 14, 2008)

Shezan said:


> Baghdad, Kabul, Gaza, Lagos, Abuja, Teheran, Ryadh, Karthoum, Dhaka, Rio, Sao Paulo


very lame.


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

european cities i guess :nuts:


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Johannesburg, Sao Paolo, Kinshasa, Lagos, New Orleans.


----------



## oduguy1999 (Jul 27, 2004)

no reason to be scared to go to New Orleans especially the tourist areas. Unless u decide to go to the 9th ward and fraternize with drug dealers which i doubt. Most shootings in New Orleans is black on black drug violence in the crappy areas of the city.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm sure New Orleans has many great things to offer, but any city with 35 times the homicide rate of my own city is going to terrify me. I don't care whether the violence is concentrated.

You're de-sensitized to it because you live there. You think it's normal, but to people in my neck of the woods, your city is a war zone. Sorry dude, but no argument you make is going to make me accept New Orleans as an acceptably safe place. A lot of the US is simply a 'no go zone' to Canadians.

I realize you don't relish being lumped in with other danger spots around the world, but denying that there is a problem is 90% the reason your city is in the mess its in. Telling yourself that everything is ok because it's 'those people' is almost more offensive than your shocking homicide rate. 

Your fellow citizens are being shot to death and you're brushing it off because you consider them expendable. Sound familiar? Bush did that to your city after Katrina. I hear the same arguments you made from Americans over and over again. It's appalling that Americans are so indifferent to each other.

You're more than twice as likely to be murdered in New Orleans than in the Gaza Strip. I'd honestly feel safer in Gaza City. Their homicide rate is 30/100,000. Yours is 70/100,000. Now which one is the war zone? I forgot.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Mogadishu.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

jarbury said:


> Yeah I think anywhere in Iraq, Afghanistan or Somalia would be too terrifying to actually consider visiting, even if someone paid. Most other cities have their good and bad bits....


I have heard that the northern parts of these countries, coincidentally, are quite safe.

I went to Hargeisa, which is in Northern Somalia (part of the republic of Somaliland), and it was incredibly safe. I felt much safer there than anywhere in the US, to be honest. Then again, I'm an Ethnic Somali...but generally, most of the country of Somalia isn't the hellhole percieved on television. 

Just Mogadishu and some other southern cities, which I wouldn't go even if I was paid either. 

For Iraq, I have heard that Kurdistan is safe.


----------

